# 1948  Roadmaster Luxury Liner



## Ray (May 27, 2019)

Near Montreal, Quebec. $1,500. And those are CANADIAN dollars.  

https://montreal.craigslist.org/bik...vintage-antique/6898341704.html?lang=en&cc=us


----------

